# 7D - Worth Buying ???



## sun216 (Feb 14, 2013)

Want your advice on Canon 7d.

Currently I am having 600D and in future I have plans for full frame body [1DX if everything goes well ;D or at least 5d MK3 ]
But in-between is it worth buying 7D if I am getting a good deal? Like if I sell my 600D and buy a new 7D then my effective investment for 7D will be less than $400.
Note: Main area of photography fashion/product + some event/indoor and occasional Wild life. 

My doubts are like what are the things I will gain in 7D – other than 
Better Focusing system [+++]
High FPS [++]
Great Build [ + ]

But will there be any diff in Image quality – or all of them use same type or sensor?
Actually I read somewhere that 600D sensor is slightly better than 7D.
+ BIG Concern --- WHAT ABOUT ISO PERFORMANCE --- I have seen in reviews that even at ISO 800 the performance is below par.
•	ISO [--]

So is it of any value to but 7D or continue with 600D till I save money for Full Frame. 
Actually I want to keep a good crop body for occasional Wild Life photography even I buy the Full Frame in future.


----------



## Menace (Feb 14, 2013)

I loved my 7d when i had it and will be happy to have it back as my 2nd body when extra reach is required. 

In your case though I'd suggest save up for the full frame and keep the 600d as a 2nd body as going from 600d to 7d may not be such a big jump in IQ (all things being equal) as you are hoping for. 

Hopefully you'll have good quality glass when you go FF to make the most from it. 

Cheers


----------



## mfumbesi (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the same question also, except I have a 30D and desperately want to get a 5D III. At twice the price (in my country), I wonder if the 7D is not a better option. The ISO issue might be a pita, but not a deal breaker. I must confess it would be nice to set ISO at 3200 and shoot away without any concerns.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 14, 2013)

The 7D is an amazing camera that will likely be all that most enthusiast photographers need. But, if you are planning on going FF already, I agree, save your money to at least get the 6D on your way to the 1DX. Then the lens kit that you build will grow with your bodies in a consistent manner.


----------



## rpt (Feb 14, 2013)

sun216 said:


> Like if I sell my 600D and buy a new 7D then my effective investment for 7D will be less than $400.
> Note: Main area of photography fashion/product + some event/indoor and occasional Wild life.
> 
> So is it of any value to but 7D or continue with 600D till I save money for Full Frame.
> Actually I want to keep a good crop body for occasional Wild Life photography even I buy the Full Frame in future.


For "fashion/product + some event/indoor and occasional Wild life" a 1DX would be great and the 5D3 would be a close second. Why not save those $400 towards one of the FF bodies? I am sure the 7D is great and the reach is superb but those two are in a different league once the light starts to drop and you cant set up lighting to compensate - like in the wild...


----------



## DanielW (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd say it depends on your needs. Yes, the 5D3 is way better in low-light, but one year ago there were lots of photographers who used a 7D for wildlife and were happy with it. This things change a tad too quickly, I guess...
This line kind of made me decide for the 60D when I was considering buying it, a while ago:

"Just two years ago, ISO 12,800 was a throwaway setting at best, with the 50D turning out nasty images fraught with overt banding, visible even in a thumbnail. Today I look at ISO 12,800 from the Canon 60D and T2i and have a hard time finding much to comment on. It's impressive. Feel free to shoot in near-darkness."
(http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E60D/E60DA.HTM)

That aside, I guess it depends on what you want/need the most now. What's the priority, low-light event/indoor shooting or wildlife? Buy the one you need now first, and then save money for the other.
Neuro always points that you don't need APS-C for the extra "reach" if you won't print big, because you can crop images from, say, your 5D3.
Also to be considered is the AF. Is the AF on your 600D good enough for wildlife? (I don't know, but you probably do.)
Tell us what you decided and how you liked it. (I'm considering buying a 7D, too!)
Daniel


----------



## Eimajm (Feb 14, 2013)

How about a 5D II? You can pick one up now for £1200 at some places, and the rest of the money you were going to spend on 5D III you can get yourself a nice lens.

I love my 7D, I dont have a problem with noise performance. i think that problem manifests itself with people who try to crop images down to 1/4 frame and expect it to be noise free.


----------



## sun216 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the reply...

For all advising for the full frame --------

I need some boost from my Actual Job (Software Engineering) for this ;D --- hopefully something good will happen by mid of this year 


As per the Crop body --- 

Seems like nobody is in the favor of 7D :

---

I think best will wait for FF -- and after that if needed and if 7D MK2 is in the market will go for that.

As per the lens part ---- My main target is 70-200 f2.8 is2 (again depends on the "boost" )
+ 400 f5.6 [Don't to invest heavily on the super tele part] ----- and this lens is known for great image quality.


----------



## sun216 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eimajm said:


> How about a 5D II? You can pick one up now for £1200 at some places, and the rest of the money you were going to spend on 5D III you can get yourself a nice lens.
> 
> I love my 7D, I dont have a problem with noise performance. i think that problem manifests itself with people who try to crop images down to 1/4 frame and expect it to be noise free.




Actually if I am going Full frame then I will try to go all the way  --- As I mentioned in my last reply if every thing goes as per plan I can afford 5d MK3 (even 1DX) + good lens by 2013 2nd half --- 
So I think it will be wise to pass on the MK2


----------



## sun216 (Feb 14, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Neuro always points that you don't need APS-C for the extra "reach" if you won't print big, because you can crop images from, say, your 5D3.



Will not print large but 
I am bit skeptical on this part " you can crop images from, say, your 5D3."


----------



## alexturton (Feb 14, 2013)

No brainer for me. 7d is not a worthy mid-point upgrade path to full frame.

If you ultimately want to go full frame, you'd be better off saving your money for now and just buying some new EF glass, and slowing selling / trading up any EFS glass so you're ready once you switch to FF.

In my opinion, great class + entry level body is better than better body with mediokre glass.

I had the 7d until recently when I traded up to a 5dmkIII. I also have a 60d as a backup body. I would say the noise performance on 7d is slightly worse than 60d, but generally not really usable above iso1000 without lots of smudged detail. 5dmk III I have no hesitation going to iso6400.

One last thing is they will likely discontinue 7d this year with either a 70d or 7d mkii. You might as well wait for those, as they will likely be at leaest the new digic 5 or perhaps even something new. Which will blow old crop cameras out of the water.


----------



## sun216 (Feb 14, 2013)

@Alex
I know there is no point in upgrading from one crop to another .. 
Only tempting thing is the price which I am getting is great 
in India 7D costs around $1600. So even I sell it after 1-2 yrs chances r that I will get more than what I am investing


----------



## Zv (Feb 14, 2013)

The 7D is a great camera but I think for OP the best option is to save up for FF. You won't notice any real difference in IQ between the 7D and 600D. Both have digic 4, if I remember correctly. Only reason to get a 7D is if you really need a rugged body that will give you 8FPS. Most situations like fashion and portraits don't need that. Personally I think I don't need my 7D anymore but I keep it as a back up. Much rather shoot with my 5D these days. 

A 5D III will be perfectly suited to your needs. Pair it up with some L primes like the 135L and your laughing!


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 14, 2013)

Loved my 7Ds when it was a choice between them and the crappy AF on the 5D2. Since picking up the 5D3's and 1DX, I can't even look at the 7Ds. My wife uses them and even now, she is grabbing one of the 5D3s if they are available. The 7Ds collect dust...

The 5D2 and the 7D's are now sadly museum pieces...

Save and go FF.


----------



## mistabernie (Feb 14, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> Loved my 7Ds when it was a choice between them and the crappy AF on the 5D2. Since picking up the 5D3's and 1DX, I can't even look at the 7Ds. My wife uses them and even now, she is grabbing one of the 5D3s if they are available. The 7Ds collect dust...
> 
> The 5D2 and the 7D's are now sadly museum pieces...
> 
> Save and go FF.



5D2 and 7D are hardly museum pieces. Are they top of the line? By no means. Just because Canon released the 5D3/6D doesn't magically make these antiques though. This time last year, the 5D2 was still a staple for photographers - even though it was over four years old. The 7D, while not being a spring chicken, is still pretty much the best crop-body, non 1D/5D body you can get for the money. 

What's more, prices are going to drop as rumors come out, etc. The fact is, these are still great quality for the money cameras -- so long as you don't buy them new (or even refurbished). Good condition 7Ds can be had for under $1000 (which is less than even the Canon Loyalty Program) and patient buyers can find excellent condition 5D2s for not much more ($1200 seems to be the line people gravitate towards for quick sales). 

In terms of buying new though, I do agree that it's not the best purchase.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 14, 2013)

sun216 said:


> Eimajm said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 5D II? You can pick one up now for £1200 at some places, and the rest of the money you were going to spend on 5D III you can get yourself a nice lens.
> ...



I wouldn't let great be the enemy of good. IMO, it would make far more sense to invest in the cheapest FF you can buy since that will:
1. Be a huge improvement in IQ over the 600D
2. Be more appropriate for fashion and product photography as well as landscapes
3. Will give you enough practice with relearning the focal lengths by the time you get your 1Dx or 5DIII.
My 2 cents.


----------



## tortilla (Feb 14, 2013)

sun216 said:


> Note: Main area of photography fashion/product + some event/indoor and occasional Wild life.
> 
> My doubts are like what are the things I will gain in 7D – other than
> Better Focusing system [+++]
> ...



You also will get AFMA, better viewfinder, better controls and more customizing options. Shooting with the 7D is definitly more fun than with the 600D - but you probably won't get better images. 

As for FF: I suppose you usually shoot fashion and product with off camera flash and ISO 100 or 200 - so you will not gain a huge difference when going FF - it's rather a question of the lenses you use. Indoor events is a different stoy, FF is a big advantage here, compared to crop.


----------



## K3nt (Feb 15, 2013)

If the deal is as good as the OP says, then go for it. The added functionality and speed of the 7D alone are worth it. IQ-wise it is on par with the 600D, slightly better. I have very little issues at high ISO. Yes, it takes some post processing work to get it looking at it's best but even 6400 can look alright.

This is ISO 4000 and unless you look at it at 100% and over, it's fine... to me at least.




Picture from Ballmaster Open 2013 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2013)

sun216 said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro always points that you don't need APS-C for the extra "reach" if you won't print big, because you can crop images from, say, your 5D3.
> ...



I didn't believe Neuro either.... so I did a comparison a year ago with a 5DII and found that it was a tossup depending on lens quality and lighting... and I found differences in "reach" to be marginal and in good light you had to pixel peep to tell the difference. In poor light, there was no comparison.... the 5D2 was immediatly visually superior on uncropped images.

Since then, the 5DIII has come out and by all reports works better than the 5DII.


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 16, 2013)

I upgraded from the 7D to the 6D. The 7D is still great, but I needed high ISO performance for events, and the 6D does not disappoint. In low light, it basically becomes a 1 point AF DSLR, but that one point grabs focus like a tractor beam ;D. For my style, FF is the way to go.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> sun216 said:
> 
> 
> > DanielW said:
> ...



One point though: Cropped (zoomed in) view on your viewfinder is sometimes more useful for accurate focusing. The 7D VF isn't as big as the 5DIII, but still (100% of 1.0x APS-C vs 100% of .71x FF).


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 16, 2013)

As a former 35mm slide shooter eons ago, I knew I'd eventually move to full frame from my 'starter' 30D. I upgraded to a 60D for more megapixels as I sometimes do rather tight cropping...ie, changed my mind from when I took the shot. Low light with the 60D at church functions (usually without flash) was a challenge, even with my 16-35 f2.8L ii and the 24-105. I tried a 24-70 L a year ago, but just too darned heavy for these old hands and no IS, so it was sold. While I found wide-open with the 135 L gave me enough light for reasonably fast exposures, but with the 24-105 I use mostly, it was either slow exposures or moving to the "uncomfortable ISO" speeds over 1600. I opted for slow exposures and dumped a lot of pix with subject movement as a result. As far as 24-105 distortion, Lightroom corrects it with a single click.

So, "feeding the need" for better ISO, I went to the 5D3 just before Christmas. What a difference! ISO 5000 and up is no problem! For me, the 5D3 is the ultimate solution to low light! Handheld shutter speeds 1/125 and faster are a joy. And even at f8 or smaller for DOF, the results are still outstanding! But when I want the ultimate low light, thin DOF, the 135 L wide open wins hands down! 

So, based on my 60D experience with the same sensor as the 7D (and perhaps better firmware?), if the OP has the money, go for the 5D3. The 6D ain't no slouch, either!


----------



## sun216 (Feb 20, 2013)

@K3nt

Wow thanks for the info ... I am still deciding --- 
May be by end of this week


----------



## sun216 (Feb 21, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> I upgraded from the 7D to the 6D. The 7D is still great, but I needed high ISO performance for events, and the 6D does not disappoint. In low light, it basically becomes a 1 point AF DSLR, but that one point grabs focus like a tractor beam ;D. For my style, FF is the way to go.




What about the AF ???


----------



## bholliman (Apr 24, 2013)

sun216 said:


> captainkanji said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded from the 7D to the 6D. The 7D is still great, but I needed high ISO performance for events, and the 6D does not disappoint. In low light, it basically becomes a 1 point AF DSLR, but that one point grabs focus like a tractor beam ;D. For my style, FF is the way to go.
> ...



I have both a 7D and 6D. The 7D autofocus is of course better, but I find the 6D AF good enough for 95% of the things I shoot. That said, I don't do much wildlife or sports photography, mostly kids/family, landscapes and event photography. The 6D AF is fine for almost everything except for fast and erratically moving subjects.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 24, 2013)

bholliman said:


> sun216 said:
> 
> 
> > captainkanji said:
> ...



I just bought a 6D, keeping my 7D which I've used for a couple years. I still love my 7D and will use it for rapid focus and extra reach. I also think at 800 and under ISO the images are fine. What I've found with the 6D (only a couple weeks use) is that the ISO performance is amazing. At 6400 the noise is probably equivalent to 800 on the 7D, but the noise is not as unattractive - not sure what the difference is...

The 6D seems to produce a richer image color wise as well. 

I love both cameras!


----------

